# 1911?



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok ive been doing research and some hands on tinkering and i think i know what im going for for my next purchase. Im really diggin the 1911 model. BUT im also looking for something 9mm, and i know that many 1911 pistols come in .45 calibur. 

SOOO what are my odds for finding a 1911 in 9mm?? Springfield, Taurus..i think Kimber makes one..any sound just fine. Im just curious to how common the 9mm size are, and where my best chances are to find one(gun show?), and...are they more expensive than their 9mm counterpart or how much would i expect to pay for one, anyone got any input?? 

Thanks much


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gunbroker or Guns America might be sites for you to consider. By the way, Kimber does make a 9mm 1911 - one model is built for the USA Shooting Team and is available for purchase by the general public. A portion of each sale goes to support the team.

There are a number of firearms manufacturers making the guns that meet your spec of a 9mm-chambered 1911. Another option is to get a 1911 in .45 ACP and then get a conversion kit. Though more expensive, you'd have the option to shoot both calibers while you learn just one trigger.

I've only fired a few 1911 but none of them were in 9mm. All I can offer is that I've seen some people talk about making sure that you get a well-built 9mm 1911 because there's more to a 9mm 1911 than just a different barrel and magazine. There are geometry changes in the feed area that need to be done to make the gun run reliably.

Hopefully someone more up on all of that comment for you.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend.
Para Ordinance makes the 18-9 1911 http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=10 . Prices listed are suggested retail, but you can get them in the 800.00 range. What sets this one apart from most 9mm 1911s is the capacity.
Most 9mm 1911 are single stack mags where the 18-9 is a double stack with 18+1 round count.:smt1099


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Depending on how much you want to spend look at fusion firearms... A lot of their 1911's come in 9 mm as well as 45... Just a thought.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

ok cool so apparently they ARE out there. Ive just had a hard time finding one at gun shows. Im not too picky on which brand long as its quality. Ive heard springfield makes good guns. and that Taurus isnt bad either but like i said long as its build solid its fine. Im not too sure how much these guns go for but ill look it up. I didnt wanna spend too much more than $600 or so. I want a good gun but it doesnt have to be one of those ones that costs over a grand. i plan to shoot it often which is why i want the 9mm instead of the .45. cheaper ammo and still plenty of power. I also wanna buy one that has some aftermarket parts available as id like to customize it a little bit. just for fun and to increase its peformance


----------



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*Sti*

Take a look at the STI trojan. A well made 1911 with excellent out of the box accuracy. I would say it is a middle of the spectrum pistol cost -wise but you will be happy with it. No need to modify/upgrade it.

A fellow next to me at the range was obviously a Bullseye shooter and was shooting less than 2 inch groups offhand single handed from 50 ft.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

STI huh. im gonna go look it up right now. as far as upgrading it, im just talking about maybe some different colors of grips or slides, maybe an extended clip. just make it unique. there are parts for doing that kinda stuff i would think


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity, are you looking for a standard 5" barrel or something shorter like a Commander or Officer style pistol?

Finding grips shouldn't be difficult if you have purchase a gun that follows standard 1911 design parameters. It seems like thousands of companies make parts for 1911's.


----------



## GymRAT (Feb 5, 2010)

umm to be honest im not too sure. all i can say is that while yes, i plan to go up to the mountains and shoot it off often, and i DO want it to be accurate and such, i still plan to carry it on my person once i get the permit that will allow me to do so. also for home security should the situation ever occur. It doesnt have to be a championship pistol or anything, just something somewhat well rounded, accurate, you know. But i looked at the STI trojan. great gun, but cant find one under $750 at the bare minimum. im thinkin of staying in the $600 range or so, not much more.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

As you hear so often when considering various guns, it's important to at least handle, if not shoot, anything you are thinking about purchasing. Depending on your build and how you want to carry, you might find a 5"-barreled gun to be too big for you. A 4"-barrel might be a good choice as a balance between comfortable, fun shooting and comfortable concealed carry. A shorter barrel might be a little less expensive, all things considered.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

If you absolutely _have_ to stay under $750 then RIA and Taurus are probably going to be the brands you want to look at. There are varying opinions on both but they should both be decent at the very least. Personally, I would rather wait and save up the money and get an STI. Actually, that IS what I am doing. It might be a year, maybe more, but Im not going to waste a dime on a pistol that I'm not really going to be satisfied with. I've shot the trojan quite a bit (my ccw instructor/friend's gun) and it is just wonderful.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

GymRAT said:


> Ok ive been doing research and some hands on tinkering and i think i know what im going for for my next purchase. Im really diggin the 1911 model. BUT im also looking for something 9mm, and i know that many 1911 pistols come in .45 calibur.
> 
> SOOO what are my odds for finding a 1911 in 9mm?? Springfield, Taurus..i think Kimber makes one..any sound just fine. Im just curious to how common the 9mm size are, and where my best chances are to find one(gun show?), and...are they more expensive than their 9mm counterpart or how much would i expect to pay for one, anyone got any input??
> 
> Thanks much


Go find an STI Trojan in 9mm. I have one and love it. Dawson Precision or Brazos Custom Gun Works are excellent sources for STI. I bought mine from Dawson Precision. If all you have is $600, then I'd get a Para Ordnance GI Expert, Springfield MilSpec or an STI Spartan, all in .45ACP.


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

The Para LTC in 9mm should be about your price range. I really like mine in .45 acp.


----------

